
Germans on the rise - asr1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMQkV5cTuoY
======
Kristine1975
The beginning of the video references these events:
[http://www.dw.com/en/shameful-video-of-mob-blocking-a-
refuge...](http://www.dw.com/en/shameful-video-of-mob-blocking-a-refugee-bus-
in-germany-sparks-outrage/a-19062019)

I found the reverence for Kant to be really misplaced given his views on
women, sex etc. But he's the only philosopher widely known in Germany, and his
"Sittengesetz" (moral law) even made it into the German constitution (and was
used in 1957 by the German constitutional court to justify the criminalization
of males having sex with males).

